# Schade...



## Smily (24. Mai 2006)

... der Beitrag (Goldorfen zu verschenken ) wurde
ja nun hier "geschlossen" welches ja bedeutet selbst ein
Smily kann nun in diesem Thema nicht mehr an ihm gerichtete
Fragezeichen eine Antwort mehr erstellen.
Dies wäre aber sicherlich nicht uninteressant für so manch einen Leser.

Aber eines noch.
Mein Beitrag zu dem Thema "Goldorfen zu verschenken" war wirklich
total ernst gemeint.

Smily


----------



## jochen (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schade...*

Hallo Smily,

Du solltest wirklich einmal ernsthaft über deinen Fischbesatz nachdenken.
Aber nicht wie du ihn vergrössern kannst sondern wie du am besten zumindest den __ Sterlet und die Orfen erlösen kannst.
Ich weiß ja nicht wieviele Kois du bei 3000ltr. Volumen in deinen Teich hälst, ich glaube dir ist gar nicht bewusst was du diesen Tieren zumutest.
Lies doch bitte hier oder in der Literatur mal über diesen Fischen nach.


----------



## Smily (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schade...*

Hallo Jochen,
du scheinst ja echt Ahnung zu haben.
Ich weniger... ich bin nur ein Teichwirt (Statlich geprüft)
Hab damit aber niemals Geld in irgendeiner Weise jemals erhalten.

Natürlich ist mir klar das ein ein einziger Karpfen in einer (halbwegs normaler)
Natur so auf vielleicht mal 1.000 m^3 Wasser anzutreffen ist.

Hier in diesem Forum genau hab ich nun Bilder gesehen wo 10 - 15 Koi
an der Oberfläche schwimmen.
Dort wie auch bei mir sieht das Wasser kristallklar aus.
Die Fische scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen.

Eh mir jetzt ein Jochen oder eine Anette vielleicht den Tierschutz auf den
Hals hetzen hier möchte ich versichern falls wirklich mal ein Fisch an
Platzmangel leiden sollte bei mir dann kommt dieser in "meinen" etwas
größeren Teich, so ca. 20 bis 25 m weiter, welcher auf jeder Landkarte ja eingetragen ist als Spadener See.

Einen guten Morgen
Smily


----------



## jochen (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schade...*

Hallo Smily,

Ich habe keine eigene Ahnung mit Fischen im Gartenteich, aber für so viel Ahnung verfüge ich, damit ich weiß das sich eine __ Orfe die noch dazu ein Schwarmfisch ist und vor allem ein __ Sterlet Fische sind die viel Platz zum schwimmen benötigen.
Zu so einer Ahnung braucht man keinen eigenen Teich, das weiß man wenn man sich ein wenig für Fische interessiert. (dazu braucht man auch keine staatliche Prüfung)
Da können die Wasserwerte noch so gut sein, wenn einfach der Platz nicht ausreicht.
Keine Angst den Tierschutz hetze ich keinen auf den Hals.
Es ist einfach nur schade das Tiere unter Menschen leiden müssen, noch schlimmer ist es wenn einer die Ahnung hat und lässt die Fische keine 20m. weiter in seinem in der Landkarte eingezeichneten Teich besser leben.


----------



## stu_fishing (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schade...*

ähem..lese ich das richtig..mal ganz ehrlich..du bist staatlich geprüfter teichwirt?!?!?!..und hältst einen __ sterlet in einem 3000 liter gartenteich?!?!?!..ähem..ich habe zeitweise kleine sterlets zum beobachten in einem großen aquarium gehalten, aber DAS kann unmöglich dein ernst sein..sorry ob geprüfter teichwirt oder nicht, das ist entweder tierquälerei oder du*****.

..ich muss jetzt aufhören..das haut mich ein bisschen um..
..mfg ein etwas konstanierter thomas..


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schade...*

Hi Smily,

mir ist das "Smile" schon seit geraumer Zeit vergangen... Einen richtigen Namen gibt es ja von Dir nicht! 
Es ist mir eigentlich herzlich egal, was Du meinst zu sein... mir ist aber eben absolut nicht egal, wenn jemand keinen Rat annehmen will und dann auf Kosten der Tiere seinen Spaß hat. 
Oder willst Du uns hier einfach nur ein wenig provozieren???



			
				Smily vom 06.04.2006 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie sicher jeder hier versuche ich natürlich meine eigene kleine Idylle
> aufrecht zu erhalten.
> 
> Als eine Fischart habe ich __ Störe angegeben. Ich muss gestehen:
> ...





			
				Smily vom 07.04.2006 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte Annett nicht vom Stuhl fallen!! Hihi.
> 
> ......
> Mein jetziger Bestand: (ändert sich ja aber mal durch Verluste)
> ...


Ich persönlich hätte mich sicherlich spätestens nach dem 2. oder 3. Stör gefragt, warum es in meinem Teich nicht klappt... 
Und, die 6 Störe sind garantiert nicht alle als Katzenfutter geendet! Eine ausgewachsene __ Orfe fängt auch nicht die Katze.
Die Verkäufer in den Zoohandlungen erzählen Dir alles, was Du hören möchtest... weil sie oftmals noch weniger Ahnung als ihre Kundschaft haben. 
Um ihren Job zu behalten müssen sie nur eins besonders gut... *Verkaufen!*
Deshalb gibt es Teichforen. Die nutzen aber nur etwas, wenn man auch den einen oder anderen Rat annimmt. 
Was mir auch aufgefallen ist; von Deiner "Idylle" gibt es hier kein einziges Foto...

Ich hetze ganz sicher keinem den Tierschutz oder sonstwas auf den Hals. Ich bedauere nur die Tiere, die unter der Unvernunft mancher Zeitgenossen sinnlos leiden oder gar sterben müssen. Vielleicht wird ja nach dem 10.Stör einer bei der entsprechenden Behörde im Land Bremen stutzig. 
Das Aussetzen von Tieren in ein natürliches Biotop nennt sich Faunenverfälschung, wenn diese Tierart (auch Unterart) dort natürlicherweise nicht vorkommt. 
Aber als staatlich geprüfter Fischwirt weiß man das natürlich... nicht! 

Ich merke schon, es hat scheinbar keinen Sinn weiter darüber zu diskutieren. Du hast Deine Meinung und wir die unsere.... Schade ist es vor allem für die Tiere.


Traurige Grüße

Annett


----------



## Smily (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schade...*

Hallo.
Ich denke schon das es Sinn macht darüber zu diskutieren.
Aber wohl besser in einem eigenen Thema mit dem Thema
"Besatzdichte von euch" z.B. Wäre sehr interessant.
Selber würde ich mich hier in diesem Forum eher am untersten Ende
einschätzen wenn man mal schätzen würde Gramm Fisch pro 1000 l Wasser.
(Smily mit seinen Fischen, kaum größer als der kleine Finger... *lächel)

Hier sind ja eine Menge Fragezeichen. Auf alle kann und will ich nicht 
eingehen jetzt auf die Schnelle.
Wichtig erscheint mir selbst auch ganz tüchtig zu betonen das natürlich
keiner irgendwelche Tiere (Fische) einfach so aussetzt. (Nur nach Absprache)
Aber wo kommen hier die ganzen wildernden Katzen her? 
Die Tierheime quellen über von denen...
Das mir mal ein Fisch gefressen wird lässt sich wohl leider nicht vermeiden.
Aber genau so geht es aber ja auch anderen hier.
Ein Sterlet ist in den Abendstunden (schwimmt dann gerne oben am Rand)
natürlich eine leichte Beute.
Und übrigens so eine "richtige" Katze hat auch keine Probleme damit
sich einen Karpfen von bis zu 40 cm länge zu "angeln".

Dann noch: Och manno. So ein paar Bilder hab ich doch schon hier
hochgeladen! Gerne würd ich einen kleinen Video mal zeigen.
Und: Natürlich hab ich auch einen richtigen Namen. 
Hab hier ja alles ausgefüllt... und voller Name, Anschrift usw. ist
in meinem Fall auch hier ja nur einen Mausklick entfernt.

So, ich wünsche ein schönes langes Wochenende.
Kippt nicht mit euren Baggern um beim vergrößern eurer Teiche!! *lächel
(Das kann ja auch mal aua machen)
Selber denke ich natürlich schon über gewisse Bedenken von euch nach.
Eigentlich würde ich übrigens auch nicht widersprechen wenn jemand
behaupten würde ein 200 Liter-Becken in der Wohnung mit einem Schwarm
von 10 Neonsalmlern wäre schon übersetzt... eigentlich...

Smily


----------



## stu_fishing (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schade...*

aber mein lieber sta(a)tlich geprüfter teichwirt..wir sind uns bewusst
dass:
a) fische größer werden und nicht fingerlang bleiben
b) ein 3000 liter teich weder ein lebensraum für einen __ sterlet der 1,2m werden kann noch eine __ orfe mit 60 cm noch für einen amur der auch leicht 1,4 m werden kann , ist!
c) kleine sterlets leichte beute sind..deswegen setzt man sie auch unter 35 cm normalerweise in keinen gartenteich
d) sterlets, goldorfen,kois,amurkarpfen genau nichts im spadener see zu suchen haben

?!?!?!?!?!


also..wenn du ein kind wärst würde ich sagen, ok, das weiß es halt nicht besser, es würde ihm hier erklärt werden, und in den meisten fällen würde es das auch verstehn!
aber in deinem fall..entweder wir haben hier einen spaßvogel au einem anderen forum oder es ist ganz und gar nicht spaßig..am wenigsten für die fische.....


----------



## Smily (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schade...*



			
				stu_fishing schrieb:
			
		

> sterlet der 1,2m werden kann noch eine orfe mit 60 cm ...



Der Sterlet erreicht ein Länge von 45 cm. Ganz selten werden mal 50 cm
übertroffen. Nicht mit dem Stör verwechseln! 
Goldorfen sollen  bis 40 cm werden. Ich denke mal diese Größe hat meiner
nun erreicht. Ich halte ihn für ausgewachsen. Bisher hab ich niemals
irgenwo bei jemanden einen gesehen der größer war.

Ich hab vorhin mit Nachbarn sprechen können die immerhin ein Aquarium
bei sich zu Hause haben. Die denken z.B. genau wie ich nun wenn
ein bestimmter Miniteich  diese Art im benötigten Lebensraum zu
sehr jemals eingeschränkt hätte dann wäre "er" heute nicht so groß
geworden.
Selber gehe ich aber natürlich davon aus das der Sterlet bei mir im
Teich wohl jemals eine Länge von 40 cm durchbrechen würde.
Logo, der würde vorher "umziehen" müssen. Dies ist mir klar.

Ich hab aber tatsächlich nachgedacht über eine Teichvergrößerung.
So ein Meter länger machen... oder zwei wäre sicher schon klasse.
Aber dann dachte ich einen See hab ich ja schon und schliesslich
wollte ich ja einen Teich haben. 

Hier im Forum wird auf Bücher hingewiesen. Kleinstteiche Miniteiche usw.
und einige davon kenne ich sogar... 

Ausserdem habe ich mal meine Goldorfe und meine Teichlänge
ins Verhältniss gesetzt zu ausgewachsenen Tiger- und Hammerhaien
in einem bestimmten Becken (welches aber sonen Preis auf EU Ebene erhielt)
Einige werden sicherlich sagen die armen Haie.
Und soooo viel besser sind selbst Delfine hier in der Gegend nicht drann.
(Freizeitpark Soltau)
Hier aber reden wir nicht von "Fischen" sondern natürlich von Säugetieren
wie wir selbst... welche uns wohl am verwandtesten sind.
Ich hörte aber das dort grad Nachwuchs ist...

Es passieren ja oftmals komische Dinge.
Nie kann man etwas ganz ausschliessen...
und vielleicht wird der Smily ja noch einmal Oberbürgermeister von Bremerhaven.
Klar! Eine der ersten Forderungen wird sein:
Jeder bekommt Wohnraum von mind. 1000m^2. Den Führerschein
gibt es ab 16.... besser noch ab 12...
und die Mindestteichgröße darf 1,5 * 4,0 km Länge nicht unterschreiten!

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
Smily
(Bernd Seidel, Bremerhaven)


----------



## pepo (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schade...*

Sorrs Smilie aber für mich haste echt nen knall  (is keine beleididung) aber wenn du Teichwirt bist, bin ich der kaiser von China .... das was du da schreibst ist lachhaft ..... ist genauso als wenn dir nen KFZ Mechaniker erzählt das Auto fährt auch ohne Öl hahaha:__ nase:  und ich gehe davon aus das du für dich mehr Platz zum leben hast als den Platz den deine Tiere haben.
   
gruß
pepo


----------



## stu_fishing (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schade...*

also..um jetzt auf fachlicher ebene zu bleiben ohne auf den ganzen schwachsinn den du von dir gibst einzugehen..ab 45cm werden sie geschlechstreif unter normalen bedingungen- meine sind 3 jahre alt und zwischen 60 und 70 cm!..und wachsen weiter wie verrückt....und dass du bei zoohändlern selten größere findest, dass unterschreibe ich sogar!
..tja..wenn du irgendwann die muße findest..ich hab ne ellenlange facharbeit über __ störe geschrieben..auch wenn ich einige kapitel davon so  nicht merh schreiben würde! aber vielleicht findeste ja mal die muße dich über die tiere zu informieren die du in deine pfütze sperrst!..


..ehrlich  gesagt..es intressiert mich nicht mehr..aber deine fische tun mir verdammt leid..wenn dir 7 katzen oder hunde der reihe nach verendet werden hättest du dich vermutlich auch mal gefragt ob da nicht was falsch ist..aber deine fische scheinen dir völlig egal zu sein..

grüße thomas, der es leid ist mit leuten zu diskutieren die eine völlig falsche und gestörte meinung haben und diese auch noch allen ernstes vertreten..


----------



## jochen (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schade...*

Hallo,

Es ist einfach traurig was Smily von sich gibt...
nur ein Beispiel dafür,

am 25.05.06 schreibt Smily...um 13:30Uhr



> Selber würde ich mich hier in diesem Forum eher am untersten Ende
> einschätzen wenn man mal schätzen würde Gramm Fisch pro 1000 l Wasser.
> (Smily mit seinen Fischen, kaum größer als der kleine Finger... *lächel)




am selben Tag schreibt Smily...um 18:42Uhr


> Goldorfen sollen bis 40 cm werden. Ich denke mal diese Größe hat meiner
> nun erreicht.



Ist jetzt seine __ Goldorfe nach knapp mehr als fünf Stunden so viel gewachsen, oder weiß dieser Mensch überhaupt nicht mehr was er schreibt, oder geschrieben hat?

Es geht mir nicht darum das ich mich mit jemanden anlegen möchte, das ist nicht meine Art und das wird auch Smily nicht schaffen.
Sondern es geht mir darum das alles hier in www. zu lesen ist, irgendein User das lesen könnte, es für richtig hält, (denn es hat ja ein Teichwirt geschrieben) und setzt auch Orfen und Sterlets in Miniteiche.
Leute lasst das bitte und baut euch entsprechend große Teiche wenn ihr auf diese Fische nicht verzichten wollt.


----------



## Armin501 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schade...*

Wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf, das was hier von Seitens eines 
Smily vorgebracht wurde, ist provokant und dumm.Ich denke, ähnliches habe ich schon in einem anderen Forum gelesen.Genau der gleiche Schreibstil, das ganze ist ein absolutes Fake.
Also Schluß damit, dann geben wir dem ganzen keinen Nährboden!!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Smily (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schade...*

Nabend Jungs! 
Ich muss kurz und knapp bleiben. Damit möchte ich nicht
unhöflich erscheinen falls was wie abgehackt "klingen" sollte.

Meine Meinung ändere ich eigentlich nicht täglich... eigentlich...
aber ich hab mich entschlossen nun doch eine Teichfläche von
ca. 15 m^2 (5*3 m ca.) an den vorhandenen Teich anzuflicken.
Dies eigentlich weniger weil einige hier der Meinung sind
mein Teich wäre zu klein sondern weil ich da keinen Bock mehr
habe dort Rasen zu mähen!  Ein oder zwei Surfsegel lege ich
woanders hin ggf. zum trocknen.

Übrigens: Natürlich brauchen bald (alle) Autos kein Öl mehr! 
"künstliche" Schmierstoffe, Wasserstoff-Brennstoffzelle usw.
Hier mal nur ein Link zum einsteigen.
http://www.fen-net.de/alternative.antriebe/
Solch ein Quatsch hat natürlich hier nix zu suchen wie ich finde.
Aber vermutlich scheint da ja jemand mich mit meinem Namen so
ein wenig zumindest an einer Oberfläche irgendwo gefunden zu haben.

Weiter mit Fischen, Ok!!??

Mich in interessiert hier nun eine erwähnte Goldorfe.
Die möchte ich gerne sehen. Tot oder lebendig.
Aber am besten live und in Farbe.

Natürlich interessiert mich eine artgerechte Haltung.
Dazu gehört eine dementsprechende Ernährung
Also womit werden erwähnte Störe und Sterlets gefüttert??
Trockenfutter? 
Hat jemand einen Stör der nun spätestens ins 4. Lebensjahr geht?
(Ihr wisst dann wollen die ins Salzwasser eh...)
Natürlich interessiert mich ein Fachbeitrag. Nicht irgendwie
aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht sondern bedingt durch eigene Beobachtungen.
Wie komme ich an einen erwähnten Beitrag?
Selbst wenn mir persönlich nur 1 oder 2% was nützt ist es ein Gewinn
so denke ich natürlich.

Ein Sterlet hingegen halte ich für einen "Anfängerfisch".
Mit nur einem Nachteil. (Leichte Beute)

Und keiner von euch Spezialisten kam hier genauso wenig wie
ich bisher. Einfach ein engmaschiges Netz einsetzen gegen Fischdiebe!
Im totalen Ernst auf den "Bolzen" in ich aber auch nicht gekommen.

Smily

Seidel-Bernd@T-Online.de
(Für wirkliche Fachbeiträge usw. was Störe und Sterlets betrifft)


----------



## Joachim (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schade...*

So, nun ist mal gut!

Bernd, wir sind ein offenes Forum und hier wird gern geholfen - aber es sollte auch eine gewisse Form gewahrt werden. Wenn du Hilfe willst, dann sei auch bereit sie anzunehmen und lerne mit berechtigter Kritik vernünftig umzugehen.

Dieser Thread ist hiermit geschlossen.


----------

